# DIY Boat yard and cruising advice, Maine/Nova Scotia



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi All

We are cruising couple from England. Spent May-Oct last year cruising from Chesapeake to Block Island, then back to Solomons Island MD to haul and leave her for the winter. This years plan (May-Oct) is to cruise up to and around Maine/Nova Scotia. 

Instead of rushing to take the boat back to MD we are looking at hauling/storage around Maine/Nova Scotia area.

Boat is 37ft Loa, 6ft Draft, AD 10 tonne

Can anyone please recommend a boat yard that allows.

1. DIY

2. You can live on the boat for a short time after haul and before launch.

3.Close to an Airport or Amtrack.

and local advice on

4. Any must see places in Maine and Nova Scotia areas

5.We spend as much time as we can at anchor so any advice on anchorages would be great.

Any help you can offer would be much appreciated.

Happy sailing

David and Emma

[url=http://www.sailblogs.com/member/fff


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Many boat yards in the Portland area and even further east allow DIY. I am not sure about the live-aboard on the hard though. Portland has a major airport and is Amtrak's most northern stop on the east coast. The only yard I would trust in Portland would be Maine Yacht Center but it is just outside of town and would be a long walk to town. There are certainly others in this area but none that I would recommend. If you have to be in town, Portland Yacht Services would be best but I would not recommend them. I live at DiMilllo's Marina in town but they do not do haul outs. 

South Freeport is 15 minutes(by car) northeast of Portland. They have a nice protected harbor and 2 very nice boatyards(Brewers, Stroud's point) but nothing else. You pretty much have to drive everywhere. 

There are many must see places in Maine. Just travel along the coast you will have a great time as there really are no bad places. Roque Island, Penobscot Bay, Monhegan Island, Quahog Bay, The Gosslings, Jewel Island are some of my favorites. 

Portland Does have a nice Anchorage on the east end where they have a beach(I would not swim there though) and you can dinghy in to town. Nice walking trails right at the anchorage.

Feel free to contact me directly for more info.


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

I Have a story to tell you about saling in Maine about 15 years ago. We had our boat in Boothbay for a week... nice SUMMER place.
I saw the largest sailing yacht ever seen by me at fuel dock. Needing fuel and being a bit nosey, I wanted to see the boat flying the Union Jack."
Sooooo, I slipped up behind hm and told him that would trade hm my 22 footer for his 100 plus boat.
He replied that "All you Fookin' Yanks are crazy." Then I told him that It would cost him $100.00 AND hiis boat to get mine. We both started laughing very hard at the absurdity of the thought. 
it was then that my nephew said to me, "Uncle Booh, That is Paul McCartney."
Paul was so taken by the idea of talking with someone who did NOT recognize him that we both were able to just enjoy the moment and the laughter. We shook hands to solidify the "deal." He kept his; I still have mine.
My wife told me not to wash my hands.


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

Recommend you read _The Cruising Guide to the New England Coast_. It will enrich your experience in Maine and you may find some leads on boatyards.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The Cruising Guide to the Maine Coast by Taft & Taft is great and was recommended to me here. Do a search and you will find some great Maine sailing advice in these forums already.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Minnewaska said:


> The Cruising Guide to the Maine Coast by Taft & Taft is great and was recommended to me here. Do a search and you will find some great Maine sailing advice in these forums already.


Ditto. I own 2 copies. But we have disagreed with some of the ratings and with the economy, much of the info has changed. Especially some of the small island businesses that typically turn over every couple of years.

Here is their website. Check the messages section for discussion forums with guide updates.

The MAINE COAST Internet Guide


----------



## P35juniper (Feb 11, 2010)

I the Rockland area there are a few DIY yards, I don't think they allow live aboard on the hard though, but one has a low cost hotel right across the street. We do have an airport. What type of things do you want for cruising? If you want a slip every night some areas will be a challenge. most harbors have moorings to rent, if you like crowds check out the fairs on the waterfront, Yarmouth calm fest, Rockland Lobster, and others, Isle Au Haut and MDI are nice quiet places as is Roque Island and bluffs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

*Thank you*

Hi

Thank you for all your replies to date. Cruising guides are a great source of information (when in date), but first hand experience and local knowledge, can not be beaten. Our main problem at the moment is finding a yard that will allows us to stay on-board before launching.

Very much looking forward to cruising Maine and Nova Scotia, but it looks likely we will head back to Solomon's MD to haul the boat.

Would still appreciate any notes on your favourite anchorages.

Happy Sailing

David and Emma

Paraw racing, start line | five flip flops


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

fiveflipflops said:


> Would still appreciate any notes on your favourite anchorages.


David and Emma, when you get to Maine, stop in Portland and I can give you a nice briefing on great places to visit. We are at DiMillos floating resturant and marina. There is not a lot of great cruising S. of Portland.


----------

